# Katya Schneider Photography



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to my page about my photo work.
I love make photos of dogs,and I hope to you enjoy of my photo work
In the photo I work on the German Shepherd Specialty Show


I and funny German Shepherd Jaklyn)


some photos from German Shepherd Speciality Show


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

My lovely neighborhood-Rotwailers King Roys Timo and Cherniy Orden Solomon


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Maliniois-Kesh Van Damm(super model)



*********************************************************
My lovely dog,forever in my heart
12/04/2009-21/11/2013

Sweet dreams my beautiful girl....:crying::crying:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Fine work.


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> Fine work.


Thank you


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

i love your photos, well done.
michelle x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the Malinois photos, especially the first one!
(I have a Malinois)


----------



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

love all of these. i don't want to be a parrot, but i especially like the Malinois too! one of my favourite breeds and your photographs show them off beautifully.


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you very much my dear friends!)


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful photos. My favourite is the fourth one down of the GSD. The two of the Malinois are great as well.


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

VickynHolly,thank you very much!)))
In Tuesday or Wednesday I have very interesting photo session with Central Asian Shepherd


----------



## dian11 (Jan 14, 2014)

The photos are Beautiful. I love it  Well done


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

These photos are great. You really have a talent in photography. What I like most is the last pic of your neighborhood-Rotwailer. And I'm sorry to hear that your beautiful girl is gone but she will not be forgotten. I know that she will be forever in your heart. Thank you for sharing us these pics.


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello all again)
I am very glad to be back on the forum)
During this time I have a lot of photos))
I had a very clever and beautiful model-Gera ))


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

And I had a constant model-bullterrier Gondor Buteo


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

Some beautiful photography!


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday I had a very beautiful model-Syberian Husky 
Her name is Groza, Age: 7 month


----------



## Katya Schneider (Dec 29, 2013)




----------

